
How Telephone Phreaking Worked - identity0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4tHyZdtXULw&t=284
======
apotatopot
Phreaking is my favorite topic right now. I've been working with phones for a
decade or so and recently set up a phone server of my own to mess around with.
Instead of just letting it sit there unused, subscribers to my podcast get a
password to the party line. I'm even going to be releasing a choose your own
adventure game on the phone system for subscribers in february or so. There's
even a rough version of an phone audio museum if you call in. All of which I'm
running on a raspberry pi at the moment, and admittedly need to polish off.
It's a super fun hobby, though.

You definitely can't do a lot of the things you used to be able to, but I feel
like there are features in freepbx and asterisk that make phones extremely
fun.

edit: also, this site is incredibly interesting for those interested in more
info [http://www.wideweb.com/phonetrips/](http://www.wideweb.com/phonetrips/)

